# FBSD on FS Loox 720



## eujedi (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there any possibility to run freebsd on FS Loox 720 PDA? I mean hypotetically.


----------



## mky (Nov 22, 2008)

FS Loox 720 has Intel XScale PXA 272 processor which has ARM architecture. FreeBSD doesn't support (officially) this architecture.
List of supported architectures you can find here: http://www.freebsd.org/where.html

However, there is FreeBSD/ARM project which may be interesting for you. More information about status/build/installing you can find here: http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------

